# T5, T8, T12 - what does it all mean?



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

T means tube. The number is the number of eights of an inch in diameter of the tube. T8 is a one inch diameter bulb, T12 is an inch and a half, etc.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Ninja


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Bulb diameter in 1/8ths. T8 is 8/8ths. T12 is 12/8ths or 1 1/2"


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL..."T means tube"! That gave me such a great laugh! LOL I've really been over thinking this ; )

I've started reading Hoppy's sticky thread at the top of the page - it's VERY helpful, and clearly written for noobs like me to understand. This really is a great site, and I'm getting great help from so many people - thanks!


----------

